

"Malamanteau", a self-powered notability? - maushu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Malamanteau

======
jacquesm
Wikipedia is a serious website, for the most part.

But at times I think some people take it a bit too serious and that's a net
loss.

If nobody gets hurt or slandered and the content is legal you might simply tag
it as 'non-noteworthy' but leave it anyway, as long as it is true and might be
of use to someone some day.

Digest users of WP could simply strip such articles automatically.

~~~
daten
I was disappointed to learn that the history of deleted wikipedia pages is
hidden from public view.

------
maushu
I find it increasingly funny how the fighting between wikipedia editors is
actually increasing the notability of this (not so) fictitious neology created
by Randall Munroe from XKCD.

------
jorgeortiz85
Just wait until the blogs pick it up, then "serious" newspapers, magazines,
etc... Then it'll get it's own Wikipedia page. See: Santorum
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santorum_(sexual_neologism)>

------
cousin_it
Trolling is a art.

